# 2012 Track Schedule - MVP Track Time



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

*2012 MVP Track Time Schedule​*
My Fellow Track Fanatics:

I hope this finds all of you in good spirits. MVP Track Time (www.MVPTrackTime.com) is extremely excited to announce our expanded 2012 track event schedule.

Revise your 2012 track schedule, as we've added a few new dates for your driving pleasure, notably NOLA Motorsports Park (my escape from the Midwest cold/snow to enjoy Bourbon Street), a new FIA spec track 15 minutes from New Orleans; Heartland Park in Topeka, Kansas and a second weekend at Road America in July (think cool Wisconsin in mid-Summer). Keep an eye on our web site for updates as the 2012 progresses.

MVP Track Time's goal remains the same, to bring you great value with more actual track time at each event for less money. Our three run group (Novice, Intermediate and Advanced) format allows us to maximize actual time driving on the track, keeping paddock time to a minimum.

Below you will find our initial 2012 schedule, subject to possible revision as the year progresses.

* March 10 - 11: NOLA Motorsports Park (New Orleans, LA) - 1st Annual  "Laissez Les Bons Temps Rouler" 

April 14 - 15: Putnam Park (Greencastle, IN.) - 6th Annual  "Tax-Freedom Track Weekend" 

May 12-13: Heartland Park (Topeka, KS.) -  "Yes Toto, We Are In Kansas." 

June 4 or June 11: Autobahn Country Club I (Joliet, IL) - Full 3.56 Mile Track (Date Confirmed Soon!)

July 7-8: Road America (Elkhart Lake, WI) - "Another Weekend At Road America"

August 6: Autobahn Country Club II (Joliet, IL) - Full 3.56 Mile Track

October 13 - 14: Road America (Elkhart Lake, WI) - 3rd Annual Cheese Heads On Track"

November 17 - 18: Road Atlanta (Braselton, GA) - 4th Annual "Flyin' Turkey Trot" *

Registration (on line or mail in) for all our track events is available at:
http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html​
We schedule 2+ hours of daily track time for each run group with qualified instructors available for the Novice run group.

I hope you'll join us in 2012 for plenty of on-track excitement with MVP Track Time. All are invited and welcome. Please, don't hesitate to contact me if you have questions.

Happy Motoring and I hope to see you at the track in 2012!

Mark Pfeffer - MVP Track Time 
www.MVPTrackTime.com 
(314) 249-3770 
[email protected]


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

We've received a number of inquiries about entry fees for MVP Track Time's (www.MVPTrackTime.com) 2012 track events. This same information is on our web site, so no one gets a _*"surprise***8221;*_ when they register. The dates and entry fees for our 2012 track events are listed below.

* April 14 ***8211; 15, 2012: Putnam Park: 
$350-Weekend​$250-Single Day​
May 12 - 13, 2012: Heartland Park: 
$350-Weekend​$250-Single Day​
June 11, 2012: Autobahn Country Club (FULL 3.56 mile track) - $250

July 7 - 8, 2012: Road America: 
$375-Weekend​$250-Single Day​
August 6, 2012: Autobahn Country Club II (FULL 3.56 mile track) - $250

October 13 ***8211; 14, 2012: Road America: 
$375-Weekend​$250-Single Day​
November 17 ***8211; 18, 2012: Road Atlanta: 
$400-Weekend​$250-Single Day​ *

All info and registration is available on our * "Track Day Registration"* page of the web site at:
http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html​
As always, we schedule a minimum of six, 20-minute run sessions for each of the three run groups daily. Complimentary, qualified instructors are available for the Novice drivers.

Please feel free to call (314) 249-3770 or e-mail [email protected] if you need more information. All are welcome. Happy Motoring!

Feff


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't recommend this highly enough! It's a great way to spend a day (or two), and you'll have a blast! Just remember: "This is not a race".


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

62Lincoln said:


> Can't recommend this highly enough! It's a great way to spend a day (or two), and you'll have a blast! Just remember: "This is not a race".


Thanks for the kind words about MVP. Hope to see you in 2012.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

For anyone joining us for Putnam Park April 14-15, we have weekend garage rentals available for only $50. There are 20 garages, first come, first served.

Feff
www.MVPTrackTime.com


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

A quick Putnam Park update. The ADVANCED and INTERMEDIATE run groups for Putnam Park April 14-15 are full. The Novice group is over 3/4 full with a few spots remaining.

Contact MVP at [email protected] if you***8217;d like to get on the advanced/intermediate reserve list.

Registration for the Novice group at Putnam is available on line at: http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Putnam Park is sold out.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

June 11th at Autobahn is sold out.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

August 6th at Autobhan Country Club is full.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

October 13-14 is sold out.

Feff


----------



## Feffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi All:

We are 80% full for our Road Atlanta track weekend November 17-18. All info and registration is available on our * "Track Day Registration"* page of the web site at:

http://www.MVPTrackTime.com/id47.html

Feel free to call me at (314) 249-3770 or e-mail [email protected] if you have any questions.

Feff


----------

